# Best Bream Flies?



## Etter2

Hunting a buddy's property in cairo this weekend and we want to take a bunch of big bream out of his ponds.  

I figured we'd do best on small hoppers, stimulators, san juan worms, and maybe woolie buggers.  Whatcha think?


----------



## huntfourfun

Etter2 said:


> Hunting a buddy's property in cairo this weekend and we want to take a bunch of big bream out of his ponds.
> 
> I figured we'd do best on small hoppers, stimulators, san juan worms, and maybe woolie buggers.  Whatcha think?



Anything that looks like a cricket......thats what I've used.


----------



## centerpin fan

I don't think you have to get very complicated.  WB's or RLD's in #10 or #12 are all you need.  Take some poppers and spiders for topwater and you're done.


----------



## kirby999

These are what  I've been using lately . Kirby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## GASeminole

The cheap foam spiders with the rubber legs are all you need for bream. 

Would save the trout flies for you more discriminating targets in the river.


----------



## slightly grayling

I've had good luck with Copper Johns


----------



## Paymaster

Poppers and RLDs.


----------



## breampole

*breambugs*

If its got rubber legs use it.  A rubber legged spider twitched on the surface is usually murder.  poppers with legs are good also.


----------



## F.A.R.R.

that stuff Kirby posted will kill 'em. Like others said also try to get some floating foam spiders with rubber legs.


----------



## fish hawk

Paymaster said:


> Poppers and RLDs.



Rubber legged dragons and Tokyo Spiders....Easy to tie and easy to fish.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter

*here is what I've been using lately*

been pretty successful with it...


----------



## pine nut

I tie  a #10 black gnat with a red duck wing biot tail, black chennile body and a black hackle.  The hackle is usually from closer to the fuzz than to the dry fly tip.  I don't bother with wings.  When it hits the water, after a few casts or after one catch, it will hit and begin to sink slowly.  If they are  on the bed they will hit it just under the surface  as it sinks.  If they are a mind to they will butt heads on it too!  Bream are so nice , I guess you could say that about any fly!  LOL This is the only fly I tied for years, as it was all I needed to clean off some beds.  This was in our farm pond which has gotten overpopulated.  Not sure it helpped though as there's still a huge pop of bream.  It works elsewhere too!  Sorry the pics are not better best of several tries.  Guess I need a better camera for macro work.


----------



## injun joe

Bream fly swap?


----------



## TaxPhd

RLD, small Stealth Bomber, foam spider, hard body popper.  These are all you need.


----------



## fish hawk

injun joe said:


> Bream fly swap?



Sounds good.


----------



## kirby999

#10 beadhead black wooly booger works pretty good too. Especially on redbreast . gillchaser.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter

*Here is one I'm gonna try today*

tried it couple of day's ago caught 17...shellcracker At Sandy Creek.


----------



## Etter2

We killed em on little poppers with long white legs.  Caught some big titty bream and some 1lb or so bass.  Had a great fish fry.  

For a short time, I had a 5 lb bass on but that tiny hook just wouldn't stay in his mouth.  Shame....

What a fight that would have been on my little tfo three weight


----------



## OutdoorAddicted25

Can't really beat a little popper man! White and black Is really good!


----------



## crackerdave

I have all the above mentioned flies,plus some from some generous and talented tyers here.Thanks,yall!

For the fight or the deep fryer - brim are hard to beat!


----------



## trad bow

I prefer a white on black foam chernobyl ant  for big bluegill then swap over to a RLD or any slow sinking nymph for shellcrackers during the spawn.


----------

